# My big idea is coming to life today!



## kathyt (Mar 29, 2013)

I have been planning an outdoor "Dance Concept Shoot" for awhile now, and today is the day it will play out. I am typing out my game plan for anyone to follow, and also to gather my own thoughts pre-shoot. 
It just so happens that today will be 60 degrees!!! It has been really crappy here in Illinois! Here is my idea board. ~Dance Concept Shoot~ I have hired my second shooter that I use for my weddings to help me out today. I have 2 dancers from Columbia College, and 1 dance studio owner that will be my subjects for this shoot. I have shot them many times during recitals, so this will be very helpful today to know their dance styles. Part one of the shoot will be very whimsical and soft. Part two will be very edgy, almost Flashdance like. 
This is the best part......I want this whole shoot to be completely NATURAL. To acheive this, I am going to bring my XM radio docking station, and let them hook up their iPods and well.....DANCE! All three of them are extremely good at freestyle, and they know what I want for this shoot. These girls are super fun, and I think I am too, so I really am looking forward to the "just dance" nature of this shoot. 
What I will be using:
I am a prime girl, so I would rather move myself then zoom, BUT I will probably use the 70-200mm 2.8 a little bit. The 2 lenses I will use the most will be my 135mm 2.0 and the 85mm 1.2. I will also be using 2 off camera flashes to get a little drama, a HUGE rectangular reflector, and my smaller reflector if needed. 
If anyone has any additional ideas, feel free to add them. I will post some picture later!


----------



## runnah (Mar 29, 2013)

1. for some reason I always thought your name was Kathy Orson

2. I am confused, but excited for you.

3. That was the first time I went on pinterest 

4. I would say have people wear lots of flowing clothing.

5. Bring water for everyone.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 29, 2013)

runnah said:


> 1. for some reason I always thought your name was Kathy Orson
> 
> 2. I am confused, but excited for you.
> 
> ...



Thank you runnah. The wardrobe was a super huge part of it too. I got to pick it all out at the studio. The girls from Columbia also brought some super cool pieces up from school. The Flashdance part will be more regular, fitted attire. Bare feet. These girls are game for anything. Why are you confused?


----------



## runnah (Mar 29, 2013)

I didn't know what a dance concept shoot was.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 29, 2013)

runnah said:


> I didn't know what a dance concept shoot was.



I didn't either until I made it up in my head. Once I make a Pinterest board it becomes a real thing.


----------



## gsgary (Mar 29, 2013)

If your using OCF and they are moving quickly you could get blur because the flash will not freeze them unless they are very powerful


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 29, 2013)

Looking forward to seeing the results! Enjoy!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 29, 2013)

Looks like a lot of fun...  looking forward to the results!


----------



## orljustin (Mar 29, 2013)

So, no posing and camera on auto.


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 29, 2013)

sounds like it could be cool... looking forward to the shots!


----------



## kathyt (Mar 29, 2013)

orljustin said:


> So, no posing and camera on auto.



Correct.


----------



## nmoody (Mar 29, 2013)

Ooo this one should be fun! Cant wait to see everything.


----------



## mishele (Mar 29, 2013)

Woohooo!! Can't wait to see what you come up w/!! Looks like fun!


----------



## KmH (Mar 29, 2013)

To ensure the whole shoot will be *completely* NATURAL, what kind of camera will you be using? :lmao:


----------



## pjwarneka (Mar 29, 2013)

It should be fun.  Are you in Chicago?


----------



## amolitor (Mar 29, 2013)

Kathy T. H. Orson Welles. The Third.

Orson liked the dancers too, he would approve! Good luck!


----------



## kathyt (Mar 29, 2013)

Oh my, oh my. I had so much fun. I will post some of my favs shortly. Ideal light. Ideal weather. It doesn't get much better than that!


----------



## tirediron (Mar 29, 2013)

Hurry up!!! We're waitin'!

:addpics:


----------



## kathyt (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## tirediron (Mar 29, 2013)

:hail:


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Mar 29, 2013)

I like in front of the water better than the bridge.  The poles in the background is distracting.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 30, 2013)

tirediron said:


> :hail:



Thank you John. I can't space my images out to add numbers between them. What the heck am I doing wrong? It has happened to me the last 2 times I have uploaded images. I am calling it a day.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 30, 2013)

Robin_Usagani said:


> I like in front of the water better than the bridge. The poles in the background is distracting.



I have some really cool locations to edit still. I see your point. I liked the symmetry of the bridge though.


----------



## Lmphotos (Mar 30, 2013)

I think on your 4th one the symmetry of the bridge really works there and I love how her foot is cross that pole and making a cross type look very cool love the set so far!


----------



## cgipson1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## runnah (Mar 30, 2013)

Wow these came out great!


----------



## kathyt (Mar 30, 2013)

Thank you guys. It is really fun to do something for yourself now and then. The girls had a blast.


----------



## Sue5606 (Mar 30, 2013)

Love the action!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Mar 30, 2013)

Awesome Kathy, can't wait to see more! Makes me actually want to find a dancer in the area and shoot people for once!


----------



## Mully (Mar 30, 2013)

Very nice set, I like the first one the best as the bkgrnd is cleaner.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 30, 2013)

PixelRabbit said:


> Awesome Kathy, can't wait to see more! Makes me actually want to find a dancer in the area and shoot people for once!



Do it! Dancers love it.


----------



## LouR (Mar 30, 2013)

*Panics because she can't find the Like tab.


----------



## nmoody (Mar 30, 2013)

Wonderful job! You sure made it work.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 30, 2013)

nmoody said:


> Wonderful job! You sure made it work.



I appreciate that Neal.


----------



## kathyt (Mar 31, 2013)

pjwarneka said:


> It should be fun. Are you in Chicago?



I did this shoot in Ottawa by the Fox River. I would like to do a shoot similar to this downtown Chicago when is gets a little warmer.


----------

